# GF11:  Can portage be run as a non-root user?

## pjp

Navigation: [Gentoo Fundamentals] [Table of Contents]

Can portage be run as a non-root user?

Only when using the -p (--pretend) option, or when searching.  Starting with Portage >=2.0.47, users must be in the portage group in order to perform these functions.  Previously, users were required to be in the wheel group.

The userpriv feature compiles with permissions of the portage user.  Merging with the filesystem still requires root access.

Reference:  running portage as normal user?

----------

## kallamej

You can try solar's wrapper script:

http://dev.gentoo.org/~solar/portage_misc/emerge-wrapper

----------

